# Anderson, CA bottle show



## westernbittersnut (Jan 11, 2011)

The Superior Antique Bottle show in Anderson, Ca on Friday January 21st and Saturday the 22nd should be a good one this year. For all you western whiskey collectors, there will be a huge amount of whiskey bottles available at this show. It is said approximately 100 glob and tool tops will be brought from a collection fresh to the market. See the globtopwhiskies blog site for more information about this upcoming show.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I plan on going up, depending on the weather, of course.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 12, 2011)

In this economy I can basically afford two shows per year with perhaps a third thrown in for good measure if I'm lucky. So the uber-long drive (I just drove to Santa Barbara and back in one day from San Jose) to Anderson and the abject lack of funds make this a "must pass on it" show. Ebay affords me a way to add to my collection without the headache and coordination/expense of setting up an "over nighter" to attend a distant bottle show. The Western fifths and shot glasses destined to show up at Anderson are the stuff of which dreams are made of. I'm on the low-end in this hobby. I wish I could say "the drive is worth it just to look", but I can't do that. Gotta make do with what I have and can afford.


----------



## ktbi (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm going up on Saturday.  I like the Anderson show.  A smaller show but seems to always have good stuff.  Ken Schwartz is having an open house on Friday.  I've never been there, but his whiskey collection is the stuff of dreams.  Has anyone here ever been to his place for a look?  He's selling about 100 dose glasses and 100 whiskeys at the show that are his duplicates. Looking forward to it and maybe meeting forum members there.   Ron


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 21, 2011)

We're off to the Anderson show today!  
 Their weather report is a sunny high in the low 70's with the same for tomorrow.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I was there Friday and Saturday AM. Plenty of GREAT bottles at pretty decent prices, too. Probed and lined up some pits for later attention on the way back down. The crowd at Ken's was larger than I have ever seen, with some unfamiliar faces and plenty folks whom I have known for many years. A SUPER one of a kind western beer exchanged hands at Anderson. The second owner is a very happy camper. Sorry, I took no photos.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 23, 2011)

BTW, it was 78Âº at Anderson, CA on Friday. I was unprepared for the onslaught of heat, but I took a couple t-shirts along and was able to cope.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 23, 2011)

> A SUPER one of a kind western beer exchanged hands at Anderson. The second owner is a very happy camper.


 
 Listed in Here's to Beers?


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is that super beer.  
 Only Kreiss beer known, I'm told. #139 in Martin's.

 What a beauty!


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Jan 23, 2011)

And another photo...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Good shots, Barbara. I didn't even take my camera out of my PU. I saw a few folks snapping pics of that beast.


----------



## tigue710 (Jan 28, 2011)

Damn!  I can't believe I missed this one too!


----------

